
SETI is investigating an extraterrestrial signal from Deep Space - TheIronYuppie
http://observer.com/2016/08/not-a-drill-seti-is-investigating-a-possible-extraterrestrial-signal-from-deep-space/
======
donohoe
I can't decide if I should be excited about this or not.

    
    
      "The signal’s strength indicates that if it in fact came from a isotropic beacon"
    

My question is - what is the signal? Maybe I missed it, but what makes them
think this is artificial?

~~~
l3robot
There's computations based on information theory that can give insights about
the amount of information in a signal. A mathematician could probably give a
more complete answer, but I think it's the idea.

